# ماهى اختبارات فحص المعادن



## ايمن شعبان (24 مايو 2011)

ماهى اختبارات فحص المعادن


----------



## buk88 (12 يوليو 2011)




----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

اختبارات المعادن كثيره اختبارات المتلفة واختبارات غير المتلفة ومنها:
1- اختبار الشد 2- اختبار الصدم 3- اختبار الصلادة - اختبار الموجات فوق الصوتية وغيرها


وهذا رابط مفيد لك بهذا الموضوع (وختر بعد ماتفتح الرابط اختبار المواد - عملي) :

https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/boo1/mec2/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## ايمن شعبان (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## picimo (4 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## onthasageraa (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس ما فتح عندي الرابط


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## AMMAR AL-SHAMY (16 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية أخوي


----------



## waled.suliman (17 أغسطس 2011)

*Ndt*

* شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية* *والتجارة*​​*عن أقامة دورة **مشرف اختبارات لااتلافية* *NDT Supervisor* *من الجمعية* *الأمريكية للاختبارات اللاتلافية** ASNT **تشمل الطرق الأختبارية الأساسية الخمسة** RT, UT, VT, MPI, LPT)) **حيث سيحاضر في هذه الدورات مدربين* *معتمدين من** ASNT **وحاصلين على* *المستوى الثالث**
**NDT – Level III**
**
**لمن توجه هذه الدورة**:**
**
**· **لجميع العاملين في مجال* *التفتيش الفني في شركات النفط والغاز والشركات الصناعية**
**· **لجميع العاملين في مجال* *ضبط الجودة** QA/QC**
**· **لجميع مشرفين ورشات اللحام والتركيبات* *المعدنية**
**· **لكل مهندسين الميكانيك**
**· **لكل مهندسين* *البترول**
**· **لجميع خريجي المعاهد الصناعية والهندسية* *
**· **لجميع خريجي معاهد* *البترول**
**· **لكل من يرغب بدخول مجال النفط والغاز* *
**· **لكل من يرغب بتطوير* *نفسه فنيا ومهنيا وتعزيز خبرته العملية**

**أهداف الدورة**: **
**
**ü **التدريب العملي على لتصوير ألشعاعي لوصلات للحام** (**الأنابيب والصفائح**) PIPE & Plate **وتفسير أفلام التصوير و* *إيجاد عيوب وصلات اللحام** Welding Defect **وعلى تقنيات التصوير ألشعاعي حيث تأهل هذه الدورة الناجحين فيها* *ليكونوا مصورين شعاعين ومفسرين أفلام** - Radiographer & Interpreter**

**ü **التدريب العملي والنظري على فحص الأنابيب والصفائح* *و وصلات اللحام بواسطة الأمواج الصوتية واكتشاف أي عيوب داخلية تصنيعية أو تأكليه* *داخل المعدن سواء في الأنابيب أو الصفائح أو عيوب اللحام الحاصلة أثناء عملية* *اللحام داخل الوصلات الملحومة وذلك بواسطة** Angle & normal Probe**

**ü **التعرف على واجبات مفتش اللحام وعلى فحص وصلات* *اللحام بصريا بواسطة الوسائل المساعدة وعل واجبات مفتش اللحام قبل وأثناء وبعد* *اللحام ومراقبة أداء اللحامين والأشراف على تنفيذ مواصفات اللحام المطلوبة والمحددة* *في** welding procedures **وستؤهل هذه* *الدورة الناجحين فيها ليصبحوا مفتشين لحام حيث تكافئ هذه الشهادة شهادة* *أل**CSWIP 3.0 = ASNT VTLevel II**

**ü **على التدريب العملي لكشف العيوب السطحية للحام وكشف أي عيوب سطحية ضمن* *المعدن نفسه بالجزيئات المغناطيسية والسوائل النافذة وذلك للأنابيب والصفائح* *والتجهيزات الأخرى** fitting**مثل* *التشققات أو الكسور**
**
**شهادات* *الدورة**:**
**
**ASNT – NDT (RT, UT, MPI, LPT, VT) – Level II**

*

*
**لغة التدريب**:* *

**عربي / انجليزي**
**

**
**



*
*

*
*شاكرين للجميع حسن* *ألاهتمام*​*والله ولي* *التوفيق*​*

*


----------



## م.الدجيل (19 أغسطس 2011)

وفقك الله يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## المهندس الأول 1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد المبارك (22 سبتمبر 2011)

onthasageraa قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس ما فتح عندي الرابط


 

حاول مرة اخرى /
https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/boo1/mec2/Pages/default.aspx

- أو ابحث في قوقل /
الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج 
( مناهج المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني - بالسعودية )

ثم حقائب الكليات النظام الثلثي 
ثم اختر قسم الإنتاج
 ثم اختر اختبار مواد ( عملي ) 
أرجو أن يفيدك ذلك .


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير​


----------

